# Tile removal



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there a way to remove tile that has been set for two day's over Wedi board without damaging the board . It's a shower floor if that helps .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How about tiling over it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Eaglei said:


> Is there a way to remove tile that has been set for two day's over Wedi board without damaging the board . It's a shower floor if that helps .


Nope.

Remove the tile the best you can, patch the shower pan, cover with Kerdi or Ditra, re-tile.

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If you do attempt to remove them, try to avoid any prying. Instead get under an edge (eg. near drain) and use a painter's multitool as a chisel, striking sharply with a hammer or mallet. They just "might" pop up clean that way, leaving a skim of mortar on the wedi. If that does work, you can dress the surface with a multimaster. 

Just a thought. (I did something similar on a row of 12x12's over CBU and they came up perfectly.)

Edit: I realize I am opening myself to thinset bonding criticism on this. So be it. But the sharp hits can shear the thinset layer.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I just removed it this morning without to much damage to the Wedi board . I'm just going to patch it up with thin set and some membrane and maybe some redguard and call it a day . Thanks gentlemen .


----------

